# Chainlove



## o3jeff (Aug 10, 2010)

Noticed they've had some Sram stuff up the past hour or so. X0 rear deraileur(short, med and long) for $100 in orange or pink and they also had the shifters and cable up before it. Have to keep an eye on it and see what else they might have up.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 10, 2010)

Oooo, I'd be all over that pink derailleur if I liked SRAM shifters...  It's purdy!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 18, 2012)

They just had a Turner Sultan frame up, 2% off regular price :-D


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 18, 2012)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?111657-Turner-Sultan&p=717687#post717687


----------



## bvibert (Jun 18, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> They just had a Turner Sultan frame up, 2% off regular price :-D



Awesome deal!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 18, 2012)

That must be a 2011 left over that they were selling for $1500 give or take. MSRP on the 2011s and the new 2012s is more like $2500.


----------

